# amazon giant pink toe



## eight legged freak (Apr 23, 2009)

does anyone know how big these grow as i can not find any info cheers::


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

If The spider Shop is right it's bigger than the A.braunshauseni then it should get to at least 4 1/2"


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

eight legged freak said:


> does anyone know how big these grow as i can not find any info cheers::


The A. sp. "Amazonica" get huge for an Avic at upto 9 inch legspan. They are an awesome species. I have a 5.5 inch juvenile female here that won Best New World Arboreal at this years BTS expo. I hope to be breeding them in the future, fingers crossed.


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Thats a little bigger than my little sling, lol.
Hes probably only about an inch or so in legspan. But growing quite quickly.


----------



## eight legged freak (Apr 23, 2009)

*9inch yea*

hope so, top one 4 award good look with breeding. mine came through post today beefing up as we speak .


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

mine sadly died in moult a phew months back


----------



## eight legged freak (Apr 23, 2009)

*died in moult*

i always make sure mine are kept at 24c and i can see water on top of lid when spiderlings, and make sure no feed in tub b4 shed watch for black spot on abdomon pre moult. and dont feed 4 3 days after let dry out a bit b4 feeding again hope this helps ,been there done that mate crap in it


----------

